# Guppy with White Cotton looking spot on top of head



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I have no idea what do to with this. I do not have a quarantine tank and I don't want the fungus/disease to spread to the other fish.

Anything thoughts? Does the poor guy have to take one for the team?

It's hard to see the spot in the pic, but it's right on top of his head. I have him in a cup right now.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Rubbermaid tub will do in a pinch with a sponge or corner filter or at least an airstone. Try some melafix and keep the tank water as clean as possible.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I have him quarantined in a temp Tupperware container. Off to walmart to see what they have, as they are the only ones open.


----------

